# The ask voodoocat OR terri anything thread



## voodoocat (Feb 21, 2005)

We need to get to 5000 posts soon and what better way than to answer those burning questions y'all have for either myself or terri.



*warning:  Answers may be serious or not.  For entertainment purposes only.


----------



## Corry (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm hungry...can I have the chicken sammy in your avatar?


----------



## MDowdey (Feb 21, 2005)

chad, is it possible to balance an egg on its end?

md


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 21, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm hungry...can I have the chicken sammy in your avatar?


Yes.  But beware... it is spicaaaaay!


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 21, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> chad, is it possible to balance an egg on its end?
> 
> md


Only if you plug in the cheat *up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, a, b, select, start*


----------



## MDowdey (Feb 21, 2005)

i thought that was the cheat code for contra III??? :lmao: 


terri, cliffs notes or the whole unabridged thing?



md


----------



## terri (Feb 21, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> We need to get to 5000 posts soon and what better way than to answer those burning questions y'all have for either myself or terri.
> 
> 
> 
> *warning:  Answers may be serious or not.  For entertainment purposes only.


bwahahaha!!!   You would start this thread right when I'm fixing to leave work.   

Well, get a jump start for me, babe....I'll check in later.  

PS - Matty, about the egg thing....there's a right and a wrong end.   If you can't get it to balance it simply means you have selected the wrong end.   Turn, and try again.   This will keep your hands busy right when you need them to be.    :mrgreen:


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 21, 2005)

<----- lame attempt at a bite out of the chicken sammich.  All I have is mspaint people.


----------



## Nytmair (Feb 21, 2005)

do you really perform voodoo on cats?


----------



## Corry (Feb 21, 2005)

That rocks, Chad! I love it!


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 21, 2005)

Nytmair said:
			
		

> do you really perform voodoo on cats?


Only when they pee on the carpet.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Feb 21, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> chad, is it possible to balance an egg on its end?
> 
> md




yep- on the vernal and autumnal equinoxes.

btw, is equinoxes a word?


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 21, 2005)

> is equinoxes a word?


it's equinoxii


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 21, 2005)

Is there an official Internet abbreviation for  laugh on the inside


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 21, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Is there an official Internet abbreviation for  laugh on the inside


This can be communicated with the term "heh"


----------



## Artemis (Feb 21, 2005)

Am I to young for this forum?


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 21, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Am I to young for this forum?


Once you're too old for jacko, you're old enough for TPF!


----------



## Artemis (Feb 21, 2005)

Did you ever solved massive scientific problems? then forgotten them because of a bathroom sink and a slippery floor?


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 21, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Did you ever solved massive scientific problems? then forgotten them because of a bathroom sink and a slippery floor?


That's how I came up with the flux capacitor!!  oh wait, that was doc brown.  I'm still waiting for marty mcfly to visit me and show me what I discovered.


----------



## terri (Feb 21, 2005)

Love the bite out of the sammy there, Voods.     

Well, people?   Has he given you all he's got?


----------



## MDowdey (Feb 21, 2005)

terri, quick.... add 34 plus 35!!!!!! whats the magic number?????



md


----------



## terri (Feb 21, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> terri, quick.... add 34 plus 35!!!!!! whats the magic number?????
> 
> 
> 
> md


Eleven, silly....everyone knows the magic number is _always_ 11.    :mrgreen:


----------



## Artemis (Feb 21, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> That's how I came up with the flux capacitor!! oh wait, that was doc brown. I'm still waiting for marty mcfly to visit me and show me what I discovered.



Thats a thought...doc brown was the laziest inventor ever to impart the earth.

If you could have one jedi power, what would it be?
This ones to Terri and Voodoo


----------



## Nikon Fan (Feb 21, 2005)

Here's a really stupid question, but I thought that your post count only went up one time per thread...am I confused?  Or are you all psycho?  B/C according to post count on this thread, neither of you have moved a smidge on my screen...

Oh and another question, Terri can I have the pug in your avatar


----------



## terri (Feb 21, 2005)

ooo, a Jedi power!   To always use the Force wisely, young Jedi knight...and always respect its power.


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 21, 2005)

If you had five legs, do you think you could run any faster?


----------



## terri (Feb 21, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Here's a really stupid question, but I thought that your post count only went up one time per thread...am I confused?  Or are you all psycho?  B/C according to post count on this thread, neither of you have moved a smidge on my screen...
> 
> Oh and another question, Terri can I have the pug in your avatar


One's post count goes up once per post.   Only you can tell us if you're confused or not, was I supposed to answer that too?     

Are we all psycho??    Nope....not me.... :crazy: 

Oh, and I could never give up Odin.       He makes me laugh just about every day!   He's a crazy little dog!


----------



## terri (Feb 21, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> If you had five legs, do you think you could run any faster?


It is doubtful.   But I'm betting I could make you laugh out loud watching me try!


----------



## ferny (Feb 22, 2005)

Question for terri. Sorry voodoo, but, well, she's hot and you don't really do it for me so much. 


How are you so creative? Where did you get that spark from? Have you always had it? Did you draw on the walls when you were little for instance? :mrgreen:
How did the love affair with Polaroid start? What is it most that you love about them? 
Can I spend the weekend round yours and watch you do your thang in the darkroom?
Why have I been so angry for the last couple of days?
If I don't do the work, will you cane me to? :blushing:


You can always answer them one at a time and boost your point count of course. :mrgreen:


----------



## Canon Fan (Feb 22, 2005)

Hopefully this one isn't too colorfull for you all, but here goes . . .

I have been too lazy to do the math myself but can either of you tell me what "F*** Off" would be in binary code? I need it for a t-shirt


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 22, 2005)

> B/C according to post count on this thread, neither of you have moved a smidge on my screen...


It always shows your total post count.  Not your count for that particular post.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 22, 2005)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> Hopefully this one isn't too colorfull for you all, but here goes . . .
> 
> I have been too lazy to do the math myself but can either of you tell me what "F*** Off" would be in binary code? I need it for a t-shirt



I've never converted letters to binary.  Only IP octets and hexadecimal.  If I was to guess using the a=1, b=2, etc method I would say:

00110 10101 00011 01011  01111 00110 00110


----------



## ferny (Feb 22, 2005)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> Hopefully this one isn't too colorfull for you all, but here goes . . .
> 
> I have been too lazy to do the math myself but can either of you tell me what "F*** Off" would be in binary code? I need it for a t-shirt


01100110 01110101 01100011 01101011 00100000 01101111 01100110 01100110 

or

0110011001110101011000110110101100100000011011110110011001100110


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

Ferny, you're so cool.     



> How are you so creative? Where did you get that spark from? Have you always had it? Did you draw on the walls when you were little for instance?


No, I never did draw on walls as a child.  I feared my mother and she ruled with an iron hand.  Thus my creative juices were tragically stifled for many years.   I did learn to cook and sew, though.   These skills were viewed as much more important.   I am happy I was forced to acquire them.   :mrgreen:    Creative sparks are muses that must never be ignored.


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

> How did the love affair with Polaroid start? What is it most that you love about them?


Reading tons of books by various artists on traditional handcoloring led me to experiment with Polaroid techniques.   I don't know why, but the authors I chose to read were really into these techniques, and as an aside they handcolored some of their transfers.   I sort of forgot about traditional handcoloring of B&W prints, and allowed myself to travel down a totally different road.   

What do I love most about them...?   Hard to say.   That it's both a controlled but uncontrolled process.   That you can visualize something, and the results may be different than your vision, but sometimes even better.   You have to let go and let your peripheral brain kick in.


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 22, 2005)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> Hopefully this one isn't too colorfull for you all, but here goes . . .
> 
> I have been too lazy to do the math myself but can either of you tell me what "F*** Off" would be in binary code? I need it for a t-shirt



Or you could do it in Hexidecimal notation. It would be shorter and even more obscure 

0x4675636B204F6666

Word yo, 
Zach


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

> Can I spend the weekend round yours and watch you do your thang in the darkroom?


Sounds like a party.   

Bring film and beer.


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

> Why have I been so angry for the last couple of days?


Sweetie, I keep telling you that hat is too small.


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

> If I don't do the work, will you cane me to?


I'm sure I don't know what you mean.  

 :bigangel:


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

> You can always answer them one at a time and boost your point count of course.


I just did.   What a pal!    :cheers:


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Or you could do it in Hexidecimal notation. It would be shorter and even more obscure
> 
> 0x4675636B204F6666
> 
> ...


See, it's stuff like this that makes me scared of Zach.   :shock:   I have no doubt that this is accurate, and I have no idea how he got there.   Yo!


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 22, 2005)

hahaha!!! You should be scared :evil:

No its really simple. I'm in a class right now in which all we do is disect electronic messages into their respective bits and bytes. I've got tables of this stuff just lying around! 

Zach


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh yeah a question:

Why is the answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything 42?

Zach


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Oh yeah a question:
> 
> Why is the answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything 42?
> 
> Zach


It isn't.  

The answer is: Yo!

Now quit trying to muddy the waters here!


----------



## ferny (Feb 22, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Ferny, you're so cool.
> 
> 
> No, I never did draw on walls as a child.  I feared my mother and she ruled with an iron hand.  Thus my creative juices were tragically stifled for many years.   I did learn to cook and sew, though.   These skills were viewed as much more important.   I am happy I was forced to acquire them.   :mrgreen:    Creative sparks are muses that must never be ignored.


Aww, terri. 

:hug::

Oh, and I've got a hole in my jeans. Would you mind? Ta.


----------



## ferny (Feb 22, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Sounds like a party.
> 
> Bring film and beer.


It's a deal! The beer will be cold. And proper beer. Not lager. uke:

The beer will be cooled.


----------



## ferny (Feb 22, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I'm sure I don't know what you mean.
> 
> :bigangel:


Maybe I good poke with my poking stick will help?

See, a few more questions for you. :mrgreen:


edit - oh, and it's cool to have gotten to know you just that little bit more.


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

> Oh, and I've got a hole in my jeans. Would you mind? Ta.


I have a circa 1967 Singer sewing machine in an upstairs bedroom.   Still works, I recently used it to make backdrops for my arts festival booth walls.      

I'm afraid that hole in your jeans is too big to properly repair, Ferny.   Here.....let me just rip it right there - like that! - 

Now you have a kicking pair of one-legged shorts.    :mrgreen: 

What?  Whaaaaaat?


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

> Maybe I good poke with my poking stick will help?


Pray get control of yourself.  You know I'm happily married.


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

> The beer will be *cooled.*
> __________________
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Last edited by ferny : Today at 11:14 AM



Too late!  I already saw that typo.    :twisted:


----------



## ferny (Feb 22, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I have a circa 1967 Singer sewing machine in an upstairs bedroom.   Still works, I recently used it to make backdrops for my arts festival booth walls.
> 
> I'm afraid that hole in your jeans is too big to properly repair, Ferny.   Here.....let me just rip it right there - like that! -
> 
> ...


We've got more sewing machines than people in this house I'm sure. My mum used to make stuffed toys. So there's a machine from the 70's. And a new one that her friend gave her when she moved to America. Plus the small hand held ones.


Oi! My jeans! My beautiful jeans! How dare you! How, dare, you! 

Oh, actually, this is quite funky. Woo! I'm a fashion god! 
*prances about the room and flicks back hair*


----------



## ferny (Feb 22, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Pray get control of yourself.  You know I'm happily married.


Hmm, married? How about a bad poke then? A naughty one?


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Hmm, married? How about a bad poke then? A naughty one?


Yes, married.  

Thanks, already had my share of bad pokes and won't revisit that in a family forum.  

A naughty poke?    :shock: 
DOWN, SIMBAH!!!


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 22, 2005)

This thread needs a cold shower.....


----------



## Canon Fan (Feb 22, 2005)

You guys are really starting to scare me :stare: 

I don't know which is worse Ferny and Zack knowing how to swear in programing code or the poking topic!

Voods, why does that scare me?


----------



## ferny (Feb 22, 2005)

She stole my hat! She deserves a good poking!


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 22, 2005)

> Voods, why does that scare me?


Because you have a condition known as bincurseapokeaphobia.


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> She stole my hat! She deserves a good poking!


You gotta admit, it wasn't much of a hat.   Why do you begrudge my petty thievery?    :mrgreen:   It could have been so much worse.


----------



## Alison (Feb 22, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> You know I'm happily married.



What is your advice to have a happy marriage?


----------



## Corry (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok...here's my question.  So..I noticed the site was down for a bit...were you guys hiding nudie pics of Terri again?


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 22, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok...here's my question.  So..I noticed the site was down for a bit...were you guys hiding nudie pics of Terri again?


They've never come OUT of hiding!


----------



## Artemis (Feb 22, 2005)

Wonders where the nudie pics are...then wonders WHAT nudie pics are *is innocent*

*rips his trousers like Ferny* Now Im in fashion aswell...Terri...how do I look?


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> What is your advice to have a happy marriage?


Here's my husband's answer when he was asked that question while I was out of the room: "To always give more than you expect to get."  (He didn't know I could hear him.)   :love: 

So I think my answer would be: When you know you have someone that amazing in your life....you don't screw it up. 

See how easy it is?   :heart:


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Wonders where the nudie pics are...then wonders WHAT nudie pics are *is innocent*
> 
> *rips his trousers like Ferny* Now Im in fashion aswell...Terri...how do I look?


You look fabulous, Arty!!    :thumbup:   I think we're starting a trend here!

The nudie pics in question are little more than the product of Voods' feverish little brain.    :twisted:


----------



## Artemis (Feb 22, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> You look fabulous, Arty!!    :thumbup:   I think we're starting a trend here!
> 
> The nudie pics in question are little more than the product of Voods' feverish little brain.    :twisted:



Pictures of beavers?


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

> Pictures of beavers?



::gasps, spits out water::

Excuse me, but.....

WHAT??


----------



## Artemis (Feb 22, 2005)

Isnt that what you were referring to?


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

um....sure, that's exactly right, Arty.   Pictures of nice warm beavers, swimming about with sticks in their mouths.....

Did you know the American Lakotah Indian referred to the beaver as "swims with stick in mouth"?   

It is true.    :sillysmi:


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 22, 2005)

:lmao:


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> :lmao:


It's true!  :greenpbl:


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

And they referred to trees as "the standing people".   :heart:   I really love that.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 22, 2005)

Wynona had a big brown beaver.


and terri is almost there people!!


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

Surely you can think of a limerick involving a beaver right about now.   Eh?    :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (Feb 22, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> um....sure, that's exactly right, Arty.   Pictures of nice warm beavers, swimming about with sticks in their mouths.....
> 
> :


Poking sticks?


----------



## ferny (Feb 22, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> You gotta admit, it wasn't much of a hat.   Why do you begrudge my petty thievery?    :mrgreen:   It could have been so much worse.


How?! How could it have been worse? It was my favourite hat.


----------



## ferny (Feb 22, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> *rips his trousers like Ferny* Now Im in fashion aswell...Terri...how do I look?


That's like, so  04:18 PM you know?


Ooo, I went all Sweet Valley High then.


----------



## Corry (Feb 22, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Wynona had a big brown beaver.
> 
> 
> and terri is almost there people!!



I live in Wynona.  Ok, so it's spelled different, but still.


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I live in Wynona.  Ok, so it's spelled different, but still.


Are there big brown beavers near you, Corry??


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> How?! How could it have been worse? It was my favourite hat.


I'll flip you a shilling.   Buy another one.   







(That was fun to say!)


----------



## Corry (Feb 22, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Are there big brown beavers near you, Corry??



Can't say as I've searched them out exactly.  Whoa..I could swear I've had this same conversation on the forum before.  de ja vu.


----------



## ceno2000 (Feb 22, 2005)

well my question is simple so which one of you looks better in a thong?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Feb 22, 2005)

ceno2000 said:
			
		

> well my question is simple so which one of you looks better in a thong?



hmmm.  i can answer that one:  voods, hands down.



course, that's only assuming the alternative is nothing at all.


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 22, 2005)

if sam has 12 marbles and a bus is travelling at 53.01 mph but is accelerating at a rate of 3.5687 m/s around a 45 degree turn, going up a hill and sam throws 4 of the marbles at jill, what is the probability that jill will catch 3 green marbles assuming that the original group of 12 marbles consisted of 6 green marbles, 3 yellow marbles, 2 blue marbles, and a white marble...good luck :thumbup: 

p.s. i don't know and/or care to know the answer, but if you find an answer, more power to you 

:mrgreen:


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 22, 2005)

ceno2000 said:
			
		

> well my question is simple so which one of you looks better in a thong?


I'm pretty sure terri would.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 22, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> if sam has 12 marbles and a bus is travelling at 53.01 mph but is accelerating at a rate of 3.5687 m/s around a 45 degree turn, going up a hill and sam throws 4 of the marbles at jill, what is the probability that jill will catch 3 green marbles assuming that the original group of 12 marbles consisted of 6 green marbles, 3 yellow marbles, 2 blue marbles, and a white marble...good luck :thumbup:
> 
> p.s. i don't know and/or care to know the answer, but if you find an answer, more power to you
> 
> :mrgreen:


Is she allowed to catch the marbles with her hands?  or only with her elbows?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Feb 22, 2005)

Where can I preorder a Canon 350d???


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Feb 22, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure terri would.




oh voods.
you underestimate yourself.


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 23, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Is she allowed to catch the marbles with her hands? or only with her elbows?


 
i was assuming you knew that she would catch them with her mouth...


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 23, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Where can I preorder a Canon 350d???


Why would you want to do that?  You want the new Nikon when it  comes out 

actually I would place your pre-order with b&h when they start taking pre-orders.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 23, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> i was assuming you knew that she would catch them with her mouth...


Ok.  In that case the probability with a ~.141% variation would be 17.6344%


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 23, 2005)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> oh voods.
> you underestimate yourself.


Oh.. i'm not saying I would look bad in a thong.  Quite the contrary!  I'm just saying terri would look better.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Feb 23, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Oh.. i'm not saying I would look bad in a thong.  Quite the contrary!  I'm just saying terri would look better.




heheh.  she does have an awful nice bod, don't she?


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2005)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> heheh.  she does have an awful nice bod, don't she?


That's more like it, Tobes!     :mrgreen:   

All the stinkin' crunches I endure.....it better stay in shape!!!


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Oh.. i'm not saying I would look bad in a thong.  Quite the contrary!  I'm just saying terri would look better.


We'd both look smashing.....


----------



## ferny (Feb 23, 2005)

Another question for terri...

Where is Wales? 
Sorry, I had to. :mrgreen:


----------



## Artemis (Feb 23, 2005)

If you could both give 1 present of any size/cost to each member of the forum...what would you give?


----------



## ferny (Feb 23, 2005)

> Threads: 17,643, Posts: 175,354, *Members: 3,987*


That should get their post count up! Well done Artemis! :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Another question for terri...
> 
> Where is Wales?
> Sorry, I had to. :mrgreen:


I believe it is north of the Great Lakes.   Between the Upper Peninsula of Michigan and Canada.   It's that wedge-thing that pokes out and looks unfortunately like a flaccid male member.   

 :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> If you could both give 1 present of any size/cost to each member of the forum...what would you give?


I don't know about Voods, but if money were no object I'd give each member their ultimate dream camera.   That means so many different things to everyone, it would be fun to round 'em all up and make everyone happy.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 23, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> If you could both give 1 present of any size/cost to each member of the forum...what would you give?


I would give everyone their very own ballpoint pen with the TPF.com logo imprinted on them!!!


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> I would give everyone their very own ballpoint pen with the TPF.com logo imprinted on them!!!


 uke-rig:  Mine's better, ya cheap-ass.    :camera: 

 :twisted:


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey, I'm getting close now!   I just had to double-check, since it wouldn't be in good form to be calling Voods a cheap-ass on post #5000.    :goodvibe:


----------



## ferny (Feb 23, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> I would give everyone their very own ballpoint pen with the TPF.com logo imprinted on them!!!


Wouldn't a mouse or keyboard make more sense? :scratch:


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Wouldn't a mouse or keyboard make more sense? :scratch:


It would, ferny, but he won't spring for anything over forty-two cents!    :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok...I want these answered in individual posts, Mr. Voods.  

1) What do you think Noah's first word will be?

2) Is Noah gonna take Molly to the prom?

3) How do you do that voodoo that you do so well?

4) Will a nail really disolve if you leave it in a can of coca-cola?

5) Exactly how dodgy IS Chase?

6) How long til Noah has his own TPF membership?

7) What is your favorite type of Girl Scout cookie?

8 ) When you were 8 years old, what did you want to be when your grew up?

9)  Exactly how many licks IS it to the center of a tootsie pop?

10) Where can I find cheap health insurance that isn't through an employer? :mrgreen:

I'll think of more later.  

Now get answering, bub!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 23, 2005)

terri, Are you still looking for a wide angle MF TLR, theres on Ebay now 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=3354&item=3876320096&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> terri, Are you still looking for a wide angle MF TLR, theres on Ebay now
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=3354&item=3876320096&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


Jeff, you are so cool.    :thumbup: I can't believe you remembered this!   :hug::    

Now quick - hide this link from my husband before he does something crazy!!!    :lmao:   Look at that thing - what a beauty! :heart:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 23, 2005)

Terri, what is your dream camera?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 23, 2005)

Voodoo, When did you first get in to photograph?


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Terri, what is your dream camera?


Well, for 35mm I want a complete Leica system.    :mrgreen: 

For MF....I'm not sure.   I don't know yet if I will find a classic older one that speaks to me or if I just haven't yet picked up a more modern style because I am too poor to touch it.       I want something fairly lightweight, with either a rotating back or changable backs, and a wide kickass lens array.   I'm not sure where I will find my prince.  

See?   Never an easy answer from me.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 23, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Voodoo, When did you first get in to photograph?


Digital cameras were just starting to get popular and my wife and I bought a 2 megapixel olympus point and shoot for $500.  After a few months of getting serious with that I dusted off a 35mm SLR I received as a gift for christmas a few years back.  That is about the time I joined this forum.  My first photo post was from the first roll of slide film I had ever shot.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 23, 2005)

> 1) What do you think Noah's first word will be?


Momma


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 23, 2005)

> 2) Is Noah gonna take Molly to the prom?


Of course!!


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 23, 2005)

> 3) How do you do that voodoo that you do so well?


Simple.  1 tsp shaved cat's nails, 3 hairs from kevin bacon,  and a cup of lemon-lime gatorade.  Mix it up and smoke it out of a hookah!


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 23, 2005)

> 4) Will a nail really disolve if you leave it in a can of coca-cola?


no


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 23, 2005)

> 5) Exactly how dodgy IS Chase?


Chase is an avatar of darkness.  Being dodgy is par for the course.

av·a·tar  n. 

A temporary manifestation or aspect of a continuing entity: occultism in its present avatar.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 23, 2005)

> 6) How long til Noah has his own TPF membership?


13 years is the minimum age for conversing on the internets.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 23, 2005)

> 7) What is your favorite type of Girl Scout cookie?


Peanut Butter Patties


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 23, 2005)

> When you were 8 years old, what did you want to be when your grew up?


I think I wanted to be an astronaut at that age.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 23, 2005)

> 9) Exactly how many licks IS it to the center of a tootsie pop?


I actually did it once and it was 163.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 23, 2005)

> 10) Where can I find cheap health insurance that isn't through an employer?


Ever heard of the term "when hell freezes over"?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Feb 23, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> That's more like it, Tobes!     :mrgreen:
> 
> All the stinkin' crunches I endure.....it better stay in shape!!!




i kinda like your legs, too.  all that bike-riding, you know they're nicely sculpted.


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2005)

My husband has told me frankly he married me for my legs!      I guess he tolerates the rest.


----------



## Corry (Feb 23, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> 13 years is the minimum age for conversing on the internets.




Hahaha...I'm with Terri...I remember her saying she laughed everytime she seen you say 'internets'...I do to, and I don't know why! It's so stupid!!!




			
				voodoocat said:
			
		

> Peanut Butter Patties



Good choice!  (my mom brought me a box of peanut butter sandwiches, and a box of peanut butter patties today!   I'm trying really hard not to eat the whole box!)


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 23, 2005)

> Hahaha...I'm with Terri...I remember her saying she laughed everytime she seen you say 'internets'...I do to, and I don't know why! It's so stupid!!!


You gotta love Bush!  Even if you don't like his politics, the comical fodder he creates is unmatched!


----------



## ferny (Feb 24, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> My husband has told me frankly he married me for my legs!      I guess he tolerates the rest.


So that means there's left-overs for us to love? :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Feb 24, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> So that means there's left-overs for us to love? :mrgreen:


Of course!  :lmao:   Silly boy....

Now get on it, people.   Voods still has a long way to go!  

Voods: how do you like your eggs?


----------



## Alison (Feb 24, 2005)

Mr Cat, what is your favorite part of being a Dad?


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Mr Cat, what is your favorite part of being a Dad?


Reading to him and having him look up at me giggling!


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Voods: how do you like your eggs?


Scrambled


----------



## ferny (Feb 24, 2005)

Voodoo, which part of terri do you want?
All sales are final.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Voodoo, which part of terri do you want?
> All sales are final.


Well I collect toenails....


----------



## ferny (Feb 24, 2005)

Left bum cheek it is then! 

Good choice sir.


----------



## ferny (Feb 24, 2005)

What can I call you instead of Voodoo?

What does my location answer say?


----------



## terri (Feb 24, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Well I collect toenails....


No doubt to give those scrambled eggs a bit of crunch.   uke-rig: 

You're a nasty little man!


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

> What can I call you instead of Voodoo?


voodoocat, voods, or cat


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

> What does my location answer say?


&#1053;&#1077; &#1056;&#1086;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1103;.


----------



## ferny (Feb 24, 2005)

Nothing wrong with your eyesite then. 

When was the last time you had your eyes checked, voods?


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

> When was the last time you had your eyes checked, voods?


About 3 yrs ago.


----------



## mygrain (Feb 24, 2005)

Dude that avatar is sick....sick! sick!  entertain yerself with this then http://www.wimp.com/facepoke/


----------



## Corry (Feb 24, 2005)

Voods, why is it, that out of my three jobs, the one that I have the least hours at per week (therefore pays the least) and is more than twice as far to drive to as the others, is the one I love the most???

Do you read Reader's Digest?

How do you keep yourself from eating an entire box of Peanut Butter pattie girl scout cookies that are sitting just a few feet from you, that you promised you would save for your boyfriend?  

What's the best way to fight frizz?

Potatoes: Baked, Mashed, or french fries?


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

> Voods, why is it, that out of my three jobs, the one that I have the least hours at per week (therefore pays the least) and is more than twice as far to drive to as the others, is the one I love the most???


Murphys Law

Speaking of Murphy.   I'm really digging on Dropkick Murphys lately.  Irish Punk kicks ass!


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

> Do you read Reader's Digest?


Only at my wife's grandparents house when I'm dropping the cosby kids off at the pool.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

> How do you keep yourself from eating an entire box of Peanut Butter pattie girl scout cookies that are sitting just a few feet from you, that you promised you would save for your boyfriend?


My boyfriend is pretty understanding.  Peanut Butter pattie cookies = sweet mana from heaven.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

> What's the best way to fight frizz?


Take 2 cups of heavy whipping cream, 1 tsp of kosher salt, 3 egg whites and mix it in a bowl.   Whip it till it's thick and apply generously to the frizz.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

> Potatoes: Baked, Mashed, or french fries?


Baked.

Wash the potato, stick a skewer through it.  Apply crisco all over the potato and sprinkle with kosher salt.  Bake for 1 hr and 15 mints on 425. 
Slice long was and squish the potato to break up the insides.  Whip with a generous helping of butter.  Sprinkle salt and pepper then fwap a load of sour cream on that *****.  Add cheese, bacon bits and green onions.  Enjoy!


----------



## Corry (Feb 24, 2005)

Where did you come up with the name VoodooCat?


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Where did you come up with the name VoodooCat?


I was going to have a website that did reviews of rockabilly/swing bands.  And voodoocat seemed to fit that so I purchased that domain.  I've used it as my username ever since.


----------



## mygrain (Feb 24, 2005)

why is my cat barking and my fish baking pies?


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> why is my cat barking and my fish baking pies?


Is that a reference to something?  went over my head!


----------



## Corry (Feb 24, 2005)

Is it because you've been reading too much Dr. Suess?


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Is it because you've been reading too much Dr. Suess?


I do not read too much suess chad I am
I do not read it on the can
I did not just throw up ham
I don't know what the hell I'm doing core, my biggest fan.


----------



## Alison (Feb 24, 2005)

Why did you change your av? In the past few minutes I have gone from being hungry at looking at your chicken sandwich, laughing and your spanking purple hippo and now confused :scratch:


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Why did you change your av? In the past few minutes I have gone from being hungry at looking at your chicken sandwich, laughing and your spanking purple hippo and now confused :scratch:


The latest is ed from Cowboy Bebop.  I am bored and trying to settle on an avatar.  Do you want the purple hippo back?  I would do it... but only for you!


----------



## Alison (Feb 24, 2005)

No, no Ed is good, I just need to get used to him. BTW, your other Av had me stopping by Wendy's more frequently, my waistline appreciates the change :love:

Now, hmmm, lets see....what are you most looking forward to about JT?


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> No, no Ed is good, I just need to get used to him. BTW, your other Av had me stopping by Wendy's more frequently, my waistline appreciates the change :love:
> 
> Now, hmmm, lets see....what are you most looking forward to about JT?



Hanging out with everyone.  The photos are nice and all but I shoot the desert all the time.  I'm going for the company!


----------

